
Ask HN: Is there a site for popular software names in plain english? - ericmjalbert
I saw and loved https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.expeditedssl.com&#x2F;aws-in-plain-english a while ago and although it&#x27;s a little out of date with current AWS, it still is very helpful (and even a little comedic).<p>I was wondering if there are any similar sites for other popular software project, like Apache Projects for example. There are quite a few Apache names that don&#x27;t seem to be very descriptive (ie. Apache Maven, Apache Kafka, Apache Spark, etc....).
======
ericmjalbert
And if none exists; would there be interest in making one?

